# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  أمي الحبيبة

## قطرة عطاء

جرت العادة العالمية في كل 21\3\...ان يحتفل بعيد الأم وان كان البعض يحتفل بعيد الأسرة في مولد البتول فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام وانه ليس للام يوما لعيدها فكل يوم ترضى عنا فيه عيد لنا مادام رضاها من رضا الله مستمد لن اتكلم عن فضل الأم وحقوقها وما جاء في رسالة الحقوق للسجاد عليه السلام في حقها غير اني سأترك هذه الصفحة ليعبر كل منكم بكلمة لأمه ألم يكن لكم دفترا يكتب فيه اصدقائكم كلمات لكم فلتكن هذه الصفحة كذلك وسأكتب مبتدأ 
أمي الحبيبة ..رغم اني اصبحت يافعا عاقلا مستطيعا لتدبير أموري ..إلا اني لن اجد صدرا حانيا كصدرك ألجأ إليه في كل شدة ومحنة ان لمستك ..نظرتك ..ابتسامتك ..دعائك ..تساوي الدنيا بما فيها 
ايتها الرحيمة ..اقبل رأسك ويدك لتسامحي هذا العاق المقصر في حقك ولترضي عنه ليرضا الله عنه 
أحبك امي أحبك

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-22-2011)

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*امي سهرت ليالي طويلة انتظر قدومكِ 
ولكني عندما اتذكر قبركِ افقد الأمل
امي لقد رحلتي وتركتي عالم الفناء وذهبتي الى عالم البقاء
اتمنى يا أمي ان يكون مثواكِ الجنة وشفيعتكِ الزهراء
امي كم من انجاز حققت واحببت ان تشاركيني فرحتي
وكم من فرحة مرت علي فنغص فراقكِ فرحتي
وكم من الآم ودموع درفت فلم اجد حضن يعوضني 
وكم وكم وكم.....
قطرة عطاء لك كل الشكر والتقدير 
على هذا الطرح الذي اتاح لي التعبير عما في بعض خواطري*

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-22-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اماه حبيبتي 
ليس لي غنى عنك 
احتاجك الآن كما كنت طفلة 
اشتاق لحضنك امي 
لأنه بلسمي واماني
*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*
تذكر يا من لك أماً أن تمتع ناظرك بها
وتتلذذ في تقبيل جبينها
فهذه فرصة العمري
فلا تتركها في
في يومك هذا
 شهرك هذا 
تعال لها وفي يدها سبحتها
لتمسح بها على رأسك
ولا تخجل وانحني لها 
وقبل مفرق حاجبها
هناك ناس قد حُرموا 
هذه اللذة
ولم تبقى سوى الذكرى*

----------


## التوبي

يكفي ما يحكيهِ توقيعي لا أستطيع أن أتفوهُ بأكثر

كل الشكر لأخي  قطرة عطاء

على ما أنثرتَ هنا

تحياتي

----------

